# Another share from my last boudoir session (NSFW)



## kathyt




----------



## Stacylouwho

WoaH!!! She is beautiful! Like REAL life barbie beautiful!!!!!....OMG I see GRAIN!!!lol just messin! These are great as always!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Nice Kathy.  I would work on #5.  If I am not mistaken, she is a mom?  Work on her belly a little bit.


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> Nice Kathy.  I would work on #5.  If I am not mistaken, she is a mom?  Work on her belly a little bit.


She is a mom. Do you really think I should do a little nip/tuck? I think she looks pretty damn good. I will blow it up a bit and take a better look. I hate doing that though.


----------



## frommrstomommy

1,2 & 4 are my favs here. I'm with Robin on 5. I like 3 a lot as well but it is a lil too dark IMO. I'm not much a fan of the whole boudoir craze but these have kept it classy. lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I do my best not to touch too much.  My skin work is usually pretty minimal.  I do fix stuff like that though.  It is very minor.  YES, SHE LOOKS DARN GOOD!



kathythorson said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Kathy.  I would work on #5.  If I am not mistaken, she is a mom?  Work on her belly a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a mom. Do you really think I should do a little nip/tuck? I think she looks pretty damn good. I will blow it up a bit and take a better look. I hate doing that though.
Click to expand...


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> I do my best not to touch too much.  My skin work is usually pretty minimal.  I do fix stuff like that though.  It is very minor.  YES, SHE LOOKS DARN GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Kathy.  I would work on #5.  If I am not mistaken, she is a mom?  Work on her belly a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a mom. Do you really think I should do a little nip/tuck? I think she looks pretty damn good. I will blow it up a bit and take a better look. I hate doing that though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will tighten it up a bit. Thanks guys.


----------



## tirediron

Nice set Kathy!


----------



## kathyt

tirediron said:


> Nice set Kathy!


Thank you John.


----------



## Maggedy

I might brighten them up a bit but I wouldn't nip or tuck a thing.  She's gorgeous.  Keep in mind I used to be anorexic so i have a HUGE problem personally shrinking bodies.  It makes me sad.  She's absolutely stunning just the way she is now.


----------



## Heitz

That's a hot mom!


----------



## texkam

Nice poses.
#1, You've lost her face in the darkness too much. I'd like to see her toe as well to complete the nice visual movement.
#2, Her hand is taking prominence over her face. Consider brightening the later just a bit.
#3, Once again, I feel like you've lost too much of her pretty face.
#4, Level, to get your verticals on the right, straight.
#5 is wonderful un-shopped, but I don't care for the cropped finger.
#6, Bam!
#7, Brighten face. Get rid of wall outlet.
#8, Nice, but brighten face a bit and straighten verticals.
#9, The expression is not working for me in this one.


----------



## kathyt

Maggedy said:


> I might brighten them up a bit but I wouldn't nip or tuck a thing.  She's gorgeous.  Keep in mind I used to be anorexic so i have a HUGE problem personally shrinking bodies.  It makes me sad.  She's absolutely stunning just the way she is now.


Yes she is.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I didnt say to make anything small. I was only suggesting to remove the line of the stretched skin.


----------



## jwbryson1

Awesome set Kat.  As a native Texican, I'm a _*SUCKER *_for a woman in a hat.  It's really my biggest weakness.  Nice job!! (as usual)

EDIT:  One criticism on number 2 - her skin tones look bizarre / fake'ish.  Almost like she is wearing a skin tight body suit of some sort.   Something like the orange skin suit seen here but clearly not orange in color...

http://www.socialstudiesforkids.com/articles/currentevents/thewinterolympics_2010speedskatersuit.htm


I am also distracted by her right collar bone directly below her chin because the lighting is brighter than the rest of her skin.


----------



## runnah

Such great work Kathy!


----------



## kathyt

Robin_Usagani said:


> I didnt say to make anything small. I was only suggesting to remove the line of the stretched skin.


I see what you meant Robin.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> Such great work Kathy!


Thank you runnah. No perverted comments? So unlike you.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such great work Kathy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you runnah. No perverted comments? So unlike you.
Click to expand...


I didn't want to cheapen your work. 

But if you insist... boobs.


----------



## ronlane

Very nice set Kathy. Very sexy and classy.


----------



## pab

Wow.  Maybe the prettiest gal I have seen in a LONG time.  Great photos.


----------



## ClarkKent

Nice set.  Following texkam's suggestions would make this great set that much better.   Nice work.


----------



## ktan7

Wow, you really captured her beauty.


----------



## kathyt

ktan7 said:


> Wow, you really captured her beauty.


Thanks!


----------



## cptkid

Great set & a gorgeous model =]


----------



## Steve5D

Very nice work!

And, as an aside, I work for myself, so these are very much "work safe" here...


----------



## jowensphoto

Robin_Usagani said:


> I didnt say to make anything small. I was only suggesting to remove the line of the stretched skin.



Yeah, I think just smoothing out the lines on either side of her belly button a bit would be perfect. She doesn't need much!


----------



## imagemaker46

Beautiful girl, beautiful images. Very nice.


----------



## e.rose

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## 6kimages

Hmmm , after reading through all the comments and being a novice but a fan of photography this what I see . She is very beautiful, my eyes at first glance are always drawn to her face .#1 being the exception .Her beauty is totally captured here.


----------



## EIngerson

#5......WOW!!!!  Nice!


----------



## kathyt

6kimages said:


> Hmmm , after reading through all the comments and being a novice but a fan of photography this what I see . She is very beautiful, my eyes at first glance are always drawn to her face .#1 being the exception .Her beauty is totally captured here.


Thank you!


----------

